# new coffee shop ginger & white in hampstead



## chopsuey (Jul 29, 2009)

Has anyone been here? Great coffee supplied by square mile roasters and made on a La Marzocca.

cool decor too.

Bout time NW London had somewhere decent to go for coffee.


----------



## Mylo (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah my partner was just there today...apparently great coffee like Lantana. Can't wait to try it. It's owned by a kiwi couple so that's promosing.


----------

